# Best firearm safe for the money? (around $100.00)



## Jon8092

I am looking to get a safe that will fit my Beretta 92 FS and Rugar Super Redhawk .44 Mag with a 9.5 inch barrel into. I have checked around and most prices are outrageously high, im looking around the $100.00 range. I have even thought about getting just a normal safe and lining it with foam padding if it will do the same job as a normal firearm case but would cost less. 

Any advise?


----------



## berettabone

The problem with a regular safe, is that it can be pried open, or dropped on it's corner, and it will open.......just protects against fire, basically....I am looking for one myself, and they are expensive, but sometimes you have to bite the bullet........


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Revise your expectations: Expect to spend $300.00 through $500.00.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

the best firearms safe for $100 is a friends $1000 safe, rent space from him.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Or start a gun-safe co-op. :yawinkle:


----------



## scooter

Try looking here and remember to floor/wall attach it somewhere where it would be very difficult to get a prybar into it:mrgreen:
Mine is in a built in cabinet and it will keep all but the most determined assholes out:smt033
They have several others just search for eletronic safe
Honeywell Electronic Safe - 818364, Office Products at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It's not fireproof. That would be a deal-killer for me.
Its battery compartment seems to be inside the safe. What happens when the safe is locked and the batteries have died?

We started with a safe of exactly this size (but fireproof). But after we added our personal papers and some valuables, and then added a few more pistols, we found that we had run fresh out of room.
We now have a slightly larger (1.25 cu ft), fireproof safe. Its battery attaches from the outside, without compromising the safe's security. It is indeed bolted to the floor in four places.
It cost some amount over $300.00, as a locksmith-store's "loss leader."

BTW: Neither the safe to which you linked, nor our safe, allows anything like "instant access."
At night, my pistol resides, with a flashlight, on my nightstand, close at hand.


----------



## scooter

They also come with a key (keyslot is hidden)for if the batterys die...Mine is several years old with the original aa batteries still good.
He asked for the best for around 100$ so.............. 
Where my safe is it would be minimul heat from a house fire so maybe new grips if it happens but thats about all.
Just dont leave live ammo in the safe or a loaded gun and fire shouldnt be a major thing.


----------



## recoilguy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Or start a gun-safe co-op. :yawinkle:


Gun Safe Co op....Brilliant!

RCG


----------



## Brevard13

The mroe guns and ammo I get I am considering a big safe. I just can't decide which I want. Most important will be that it is fire proof. I will also put a smaller safe in there for important papers like passports, SS# cards, Birth certificates, etc. Which reminds me I need to make copies.


----------



## prof_fate

"fireproof" means little...

They are rated for how long the internal temp stays below a given temp, usually the temp that paper would combust. Maybe 2 hours, or 4 hours, rarely more than that.

Ever been to house that burned? I had two acquaintences lose their houses to fires last month and coworkers dad lose his about 3 years ago. If the FD can get the fire out quickly you only have to worry about smoke and water damage. An air tight safe isn't good as you'll get moisture condensing in there and a rusty gun.

If your house burns for a bit and you have a large, heavy safe it will end up in the basement or lowest floor as things burn thru and collapse. So it will be like putting something in the center of a campfire..once the fire is out it's gonna bake in the hot coals for a number of hours.

Theft protection wise you want the save bolted to the structure of the house so it can't be carried out. Most safes are set up for this, at least the bigger ones. All safes can be broken into - if the perp has the tools and the time. Alarms and motion lights and dogs and such exist to scare them off and reduce their time to break into the safe. As for tools - keep your prybars way from the safe (it's easier for theives to use your big screwdriver or pick ax than to bring their own). 

The cost of protection should be appropriate - don't have a $1000 safe and spend $600 installing it to protect a $500 gun.
Get a safe big enough for your planned needs. You have 2 handguns now - what if you get a rifle? You'll need a bigger safe. Buy once.

You can get decent gun safes for under $250 from the big box sporting good stores. Are they gonna keep the crew from Oceans 11 out? No, but they'll keep 98% of everyone else out.


----------



## Brevard13

prof_fate said:


> "You can get decent gun safes for under $250 from the big box sporting good stores. Are they gonna keep the crew from Oceans 11 out? No, but they'll keep 98% of everyone else out.


Didn't stop my sister in laws ex boyfriend and a buddy of his into breaking into 6 different safes. He said they learned how to do it by researching online. Idiot was bragging to the cops after he got arrested. Swear if I ever seen that pant sagging crack head again I will break my hand hitting that boy so many times.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Some wise person once observed: "Locks keep out only honest people."


----------



## Packard

What are your protection goals?

If you are protecting agains children getting at them, then a simple plywood box mounted to the wall with a hasp and a padlock will suffice.

I can break into any of the small gun lock boxes with a shorty sledge hammer and about 3 minutes of work. 

If you are trying to protect the weapons from theft, you need to do a cost/benefit analysis. You might find that an insurance rider will be best when combined with a simple locked locker.

We have a 1,000 pound safe in our building at work. A similar one was broken into by crooks with electric drills and sledge hammers. Given enough time, any gun safe will fail when attacked by a determined thief.


----------



## Jon54

I had a friend with the best safe imaginable and bolted Tito his wall. The thieves showed up with what the cops expect was a tow truck. They broke into the window and tied the cable around the safe and simply pulled it through the wall. My daughter in laws grandfathers safe was cut open with a blow torch.


----------

